# Have you received a ED tax letter from Munich?



## Bagay65 (Mar 24, 2013)

Received a letter from a tax office in Munich, addressed to me in the USA. For a 19 euro payment for a tax matter. I forwarded a copy on to my dealer. Anyone had a similar experience?


----------



## Thor2j (Aug 17, 2014)

Just got one for 23 euro. Think it's some emission thing. From what I hear don't worry about it.


----------



## nitinkarkhanis (Sep 9, 2007)

If you're unsure, scan it and send it to [email protected]. They should be able to advise you as to the proper course of action.


----------



## Hound Passer (Feb 2, 2007)

You can ignore it. BMW ED paid the tax. Every ED customer seems to be getting these recently and BMW ED is baffled... probably other things too. Ha. Ha. If you get another one THEN contact ED. Otherwise don't worry about it.


----------



## The Sage (Nov 27, 2014)

We've only been home from our ED 10 days, and got this letter. Our bill was 12 euros.


----------



## kl07rph (May 4, 2010)

Did it have the "Zoll" letterhead by chance? Just got back from Dallas for the holiday and received a bill for 21 Euro.


----------



## frank325 (Dec 29, 2005)

kl07rph said:


> Did it have the "Zoll" letterhead by chance? Just got back from Dallas for the holiday and received a bill for 21 Euro.


Yep, ignore


----------



## mason (Jun 8, 2006)

I got it. My understanding is from Bavaria version of DMV. The letter also states the payment has been deducted from the Deutsche Bank (probably BMW's), thus nothing to worry about.


----------



## Wine-O (Feb 17, 2010)

kl07rph said:


> Did it have the "Zoll" letterhead by chance? Just got back from Dallas for the holiday and received a bill for 21 Euro.


Frame it as a nice ED souvenir.


----------



## Iceback (Nov 22, 2014)

Received the "Zoll" bill for €19, scanned it and asked the ED department in NJ what to do, was told it was a tax already paid by BMW and to ignore it.


----------



## boi222 (May 31, 2007)

I just got a Zoll german statement for $258 Euro ??????


----------



## GoldCup (Mar 3, 2015)

I just got one for Euro 144,00. Kraftfahrzeugsteuernummer translates to motor vehicle tax number.

I am going to ignore it and worry about it after 3 years


----------



## Hotzenplotz (Jun 6, 2015)

boi222 said:


> I just got a Zoll german statement for $258 Euro ??????


I just read the letter that was attached in the post below yours by GoldCup. In his case the tax was calculated for a full year, not just a month. Perhaps it is the same in your case.

However, if your letter reads the same as all the others, it should state somewhere that the tax will be deducted from a certain bank account which seems to belong to BMW. That would mean you do not have to pay by yourself.


----------



## woron (Dec 13, 2011)

GoldCup said:


> I just got one for Euro 144,00. Kraftfahrzeugsteuernummer translates to motor vehicle tax number.


Mine is for 222.00 euros. Everything else is the same.


----------



## RKA (Dec 1, 2002)

Got mine in the mail today. They "forgot" to adjust the calculation in GoldCup's for a single month rather than the full year. On the second page of mine it has the following:

vom 26.05.2015 bis 24.06.2015
(2,00 EURO x 30 je angefangene 100 cm3 + 2,00 EUR x 109 g/km uber 95 g/km
CO2) *x 30 Tage / 365 Tage*...........................................................................

Final tally was 22.00 Euro.


----------



## NotM2 (Dec 30, 2014)

I just got a letter for 18 euros.


----------



## opfreak (Nov 10, 2009)

NotM2 said:


> I just got a letter for 18 euros.


got mine today.

But the people at Welt knew about this and gave me a heads up. (well I knew about it from here, but they also seem to be aware)


----------



## aardvark (Apr 15, 2002)

opfreak said:


> got mine today.
> 
> But the people at Welt knew about this and gave me a heads up. (well I knew about it from here, but they also seem to be aware)


Ditto. Ditto. Got the letter a couple weeks ago seeking €18. Knew all about it from this board, of course, and was also warned by the young lady at the Welt who assisted me with my paperwork. I remarked that I understood that ED buyers had been receiving the notices for pretty much the last year, and if BMW knows about it, and the money is not actually owed, perhaps they could talk to someone in the appropriate government agency about stopping the letters. Her response was along the lines that, no, it was one of those bureaucratic glitches that would be essentially impossible to stop.


----------



## MunichLocal (Jul 4, 2015)

Thats right, its the law, you are the owner and you have to be informed that some tax -wich is caused by your car by driving in Europe- will be deducted from a (BMW) bank account. 
It would be easier with some additional information in English but these letter is made by a computer...


----------



## Supergirl (Sep 9, 2015)

I am very sad I found this forum too late into my ED process; however, thankful I did find it as I received the Zoll letter too and thought it may have been a missed toll or speeding ticket of sorts. Thanks for all the helpful information on here!


----------



## BWMBimmer (May 28, 2016)

Received the ZOLL letter (for 19 Euros) 6 days after returning home. I plan to ignore the letter as per the above commentaries from our members. Thanks for the heads up people.


----------



## SD ///M4 (Jan 24, 2011)

This isn't a tax bill, it's a RECEIPT! Apparently no one reads anything in their Euro Delivery information packet.

In the European Delivery paperwork that you received at BMW Welt, there is a sheet of A4 paper with the title "Preparing your Vehicle for shipment to the U.S". There is a BMW logo in the upper RH corner. It is printed on both sides, on the back side is a paragraph that says:

"*German Road Tax Letter* - During your check-in process, you will have signed a SEPA-Lastschriftmandat. This is to allow BMW to pay the German Road Tax on your behalf. A few weeks after your delivery, you may receive a letter in the mail from the Hauptzollamt Munchen. This letter is to confirm that the road tax for your vehicle has been paid. We kindly ask that you keep this letter for your records. A sample letter can be found below:

*No action is required on your part.*

[Image of the Hauptzollamt Munchen letter]​


----------



## turpiwa (Jun 13, 2005)

Interesting the different values. I just got home and had the same for €32 waiting for me


----------



## BWMBimmer (May 28, 2016)

SD ///M4 said:


> Apparently no one reads anything in their Euro Delivery information packet.
> 
> :bawling:


----------



## BWMBimmer (May 28, 2016)

SD ///M4 said:


> Apparently no one reads anything in their Euro Delivery information packet.
> 
> :rofl:


----------



## WriterDude (Jun 12, 2016)

Just got my letter for 11 Euros.


----------



## Stevarino (May 14, 2002)

Just got my letter today for 17 Euro.


----------



## Fun MiLes (Jun 8, 2011)

I got a letter for zero Euro. The tax seems to have a ***8364;2 component for every g/km of CO2 emission over 95g/km. The 330e having a CO2 emission of 49g/km escapes that. There is also a ***8364;.00 for each 100cm^3 and I am not sure how that is being escaped.


----------



## Technic (Jun 24, 2002)

21 Euros here...


----------

